# Small Cherry Log



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

Greetings to the forum, I just joined and this is my first post. 

I have a small cherry log I would like to have made into a singe board. It is 6'6" long X 13" X 16" at the ends. It was in my woods and damaged in the big storm we had in July...our "inland hurricane". I dropped it last week, sealed the ends and it is up on blocks in my pole barn.

My question...Should I leave it in the barn to dry for a while or should I cut it immediately? I would like to get one board as large as possible for a fireplace mantle or similar. I realize warpage or splitting may be a problem but I'm willing to take the chance.

Next, I need someone to cut it for me. I did a google search for someone local and it brought me here to this forum. I found out Daren the moderator lives 10 or 15 miles from me in the next town over. Hi Daren! I live between Findlay and Bethany...can you cut this log for me?
Gary


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Hey Gary, I grew up/went to school in Bethany, spent the first 30 years of my life there. I lived in the big white house near the Bethany "rock pile" on the curve of the Bethany-Moweaqua blacktop just south of Bethany. I ran around in Findlay quite abit when I was younger, fished Lake Shelbyville/chased Findlay girls...I still fish the lake :smile:

A cherry log can lay all winter without hurting a thing. Just get it up out of the mud and seal the ends. I use anchorseal, but for one little log 2-3 coats of exterior latex paint will work in a pinch (or wax if you have it would be better)...Gonna be hard to get paint to stick today though. I have about a 1/4" of ice on everything :thumbdown: I don't imagine it's much nicer at your place.

We can talk about me milling the log in private, I sent you an email.

EDIT: Skimmed over this part, so you should be good.


HomeBody said:


> I dropped it last week, sealed the ends and it is up on blocks in my pole barn.





.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

Daren said:


> I have about a 1/4" of ice on everything :thumbdown:


 How much more ice are you supposed to get? When you start to get much over 1/4" things can start to get bad quick.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

It's supposed to warm up and just rain later, maybe even thunderstorm. Weird weather for late November, it was 65 two days ago, where the heck did that weather go. :icon_sad:




.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome aboard Gary. 






.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Daren said:


> Last edited by Daren; Today at 12:31 PM. Reason: I'm gonna get you sucker !


Whatever do you mean? 



:devil2: 




:jester: 





:lol:






.


----------

